# Spykal (Mike)



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It is with great sadness that I have to let you all know that Mike (Spykal) passed away a couple of days ago following a protracted illness. Due to that illness he has been unable to post here for quite a while but I'm sure that many of you will remember his valuable contributions to MHF over many years.

Mike was a member of MHF since the very start of the forum and served as a member of staff for many years. He devoted many hours of his free time to developing and maintaining many aspects of this forum and will be sadly missed both as a contributer and as a personal friend.

I'm sure you will all join me in sending sincere condolencies to his wife Mal and son Phillip.

Funeral arrangements have yet to be finalised but if you want details please PM me and I'll update you when I have further information.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sad news, I can´t remember him other than his wonderful sunset avator, no doubt he helped me when we first had the Navajo.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sad news, I just thought he'd got fed up of MHF, never thought of illness, he was a great character as well as a thoroughly decent chap, I had the odd PM of him in my early days, but he was always pleasant and polite.

RIP Mike...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

a good friend on here. both in the backroom in the old days and as a contributing member. RIP Spykal


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

sad news indeed - he was a mine of information on here in the earlier days of MHF

RIP Spykal


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Sympathies to his family and friends.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

This very bad news, Mike helped me a great deal when I first joined the forum many years ago. Rest in peace Mike


Don


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Like so many, I owe Mike so much for his help, his enthusiasm and his guidance towards tackling tasks on MHF, I also had not thought that illness could ever take it's toll on him - he has always been there and always tried to help everyone.

Very sad news indeed, thanks for passing it on Ken,

RIP Mike - he made MHF what it used to be......

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks so much Gaspode. Yes I had wondered why we hadn't heard from Mike for a while.
So sad and RIP Mike.

Ray.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

I have lost a very good friend RIP Mike Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I was so saddened by the news of Mike's death.
Great guy and very knowledgeable. He'll be sorely missed.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

RIP Mike so sorry to hear that news, deepest sympathies.

Great knowledge and very, very helpful on here.

Paul.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

So sad.. 

ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

So very sad.
RIP Mike


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sad having known Mike since the start of MHF he was a lovely guy who was always pleasant and smiling whenever he came to a rally he will be sadly missed. 

R.I.P Mike

Jacquie & John


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear that! I thought he had just left as so many of the old guard have.
I remember his first rally with us when we really were a close group (not many of us in it those days!).


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. His was definitely one of the names from the past that has been missed on Facts and, sad though the information is, I appreciate being told it.

Condolences to his family and also to his friends

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

He must have helped most of us at one time or another, sad news indeed. Condolences to the family.
peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this news. RIP Mike.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Really sorry to hear this, Mike was a hugely dedicated guy and devoted many 1000s hours of his own time looking after many aspects of MHF in the old days and a thoroughly nice guy. RIP Mike


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Sad.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear this.
Sympathies to his family and friends


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We are very sorry to hear this sad news.
Andrea & Bob


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thoughts are with his family, a sad loss to us all.

Terry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Terrible news. 


RIP Mike, you were a true gentleman and helped me out countless times with your expertise throughout the years on here.


A real stalwart of MHFacts, you will be greatly missed.


Pete


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Very sad to hear that. Spykal was a name you knew would be a good support when in need. 

RIP Mike.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Really sad to read that Mike has died

He was a great guy

Sandra


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've now had confirmation from Mal that Mikes funeral will be held at St Peter's Church, Bengeworth, Evesham. WR11 3LQ at 2.15 p.m. on Friday 28th July.
She says that any friends who would like to pay their respects are welcome to celebrate his life, we will hopefully be there to say a final goodbye.

She has read all the posts on this thread and thanks everyone very much for the kind comments that have been posted.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*spykal*

Hi Ken this is the best I can do (I have lost my IT man) Dave


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

RIP Mike

Ian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave, much better than anything I have.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

The passing of Mike is very sad news.

He was a kind and considerate man, who was always prepared to help those with a problem.

One of life's good guys.


----------

